# Melt and pour frosting whip not hardening



## Ella kent (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello, my name is Ella. I'm new to this forum.
I am a beginner soap maker, i do cold and hot process soap, if anyone can help me i have a query about melt and pour frosting whip, i made mine last night with white m&p, clear scent free dish soap and bath whip, I've woke up this morning to check on it and its still squigy, it hasnt hardened. Is someone out there that can help!! 

Thank you


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 2, 2018)

Can you give your full recipe and method? It helps tons when we know what you did since everyone has their own recipes and methods.


----------



## Ella kent (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes, it was 1 cup (190 grams) of white melt and pour, 1 cup of bath whip and 1 tbsp of dish soap . That was a recipe i found on youtube, but im english so had to convert to english from american.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry I cannot help other than say it takes time and experimenting to come up with the perfect whip. Sometimes you even have to change m&p bases, since they do not all work the same. I know it took 6-12 months for my daughter to perfect a topping  that would not squish, melt or fall off during shipping. She found unscented castile LS worked the best. You can try adding in some starches. I cannot say what she used. Just turn to the baking industry to find thickeners/hardeners. Wish I could help more, but since she may someday write an E book of recipes or get back to her m&p I cannot divulge the ingredient that made a big difference. Patience is what it takes


----------



## lsg (Sep 2, 2018)

I notice that the recipe at Wholesale Supplies Plus uses palm kernel oil in their recipe.  That should help the whipped icing to harden.  Here is a link to the recipe.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...e-recipes/debbie-mays-best-soap-frosting.aspx


----------



## Ella kent (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you guys, much appreciated ❤


----------



## Rattanjeet (Feb 23, 2022)

Ella kent said:


> Hello, my name is Ella. I'm new to this forum.
> I am a beginner soap maker, i do cold and hot process soap, if anyone can help me i have a query about melt and pour frosting whip, i made mine last night with white m&p, clear scent free dish soap and bath whip, I've woke up this morning to check on it and its still squigy, it hasnt hardened. Is someone out there that can help!!
> 
> Thank you


Hi Ella, could you get your frosting harden?


----------



## Rattanjeet (Feb 23, 2022)

Rattanjeet said:


> Hi Ella, could you get your frosting harden?


I tried making a MP frosting using the meringue powder. It's been 2 days since I made the frosting , and it is still the same. Or may be silghtly harder than before. However I don't think if it is ready to be used. The movement it will go into the water, I am sure it will will melt away.


----------

